# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > نادي الخريجين >  أنواع المقابلات الشخصيه عند التقدم لوظيفه ما

## شذى البنفسج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


*مقابلات التوظيف الشخصيه*

*محتويات الموضوع:* 
*1. مقدمه عامه*
*2.*انواع المقابلات الشخصيه 
3.نصائح مفيده جدا للمرشح 
4. علامات تدل على اخيارك 
5. ما بعد المقابله 

1.مقدمه عامه 
كل طالب جامعي على وشك التخرج يجب ان يعطي قدرا كافيا من الاهتمام للتعرف على المقابلات الشخصيه وانواعها وماهيتها وطرق المؤسسات في اختيار المرشح وطبيعة اللجان التي ستعقد المقابله مثل المقابله مع مسؤوول او لجنه من المسؤولين او المقابله الحره والمنظمه, ليكون قادر على تجاوز عقبة الضغط النفسي والتوتر خلال المقابله سواء كانت لوظيفه اكاديميه او عمليه. والمقابله هي وسيلة أساسية من وسائل اختيار الموظفين في بلادنا وفي العالم كله. فالمقابلة الشخصية تستخدم لفهم إمكانات الشخص المتقدم للوظيفة ولمعرفة شخصيته وقدراته بما يُمَكِّن المؤسسة التي تبحث عن موظف من اختيار الشخص المناسب.

2.انواع المقابلات الشخصيه 
مقابلة مع مسئول / لجنة من المسئولين: 
المقابلة الشخصية قد يحضرها مسئول واحد من المؤسسة الباحثة عن موظف، وقد يحضرها لجنة من المسئولين Panel. المقابلة مع شخص واحد تعطي بعض الارتياح للمرشح، فتقلل من توتر، وهو ما قد يساهم في الحصول على صورة صحيحة للمرشح، ويساعد المرشح على طرح بعض الأسئلة في نهاية المقابلة، ولكن قيام مسئول واحد بتقييم المرشح قد يشوبه كثير من التحيز غير المقصود أو التحيز المتعمد. على الجانب الآخر فإن اشتراك عدد من المسئولين (اثنين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة) يقلل من التحيز ويساعد على رؤية المرشح من وجهات نظر مختلفة وهو ما يساعد على اختيار المرشح المناسب.



مقابلة واحدة / مقابلات متعددة:
قد يمر المرشح بمقابلة شخصية واحدة مع مسئول واحد وهو ما قد يعرضنا للعيوب التي ذكرناها وأهمها التحيز المقصود وغير المقصود، وهناك طريقة أخرى لتقليل التحيز وتحسين عملية الاختيار وهي أن يتم عقد عدد من المقابلات المتتابعة أي أن يتم عقد مقابلة بين المرشح وأحد المسئولين ثم بينه وبين مسئول آخر، فمثلا قد يتقابل المرشح مع المدير المباشر ثم مع مسئول الموارد البشرية، وقدد تتعدد المقابلات كلما ارتفع المركز الوظيفي فقد تكون هناك مقابلة أخرى مع مسئول رفيع المستوى أو مدير آخر في المؤسسة. فهو أسلوب شبيه بالمقابلة مع لجنة من المسئولين ولكن هذا يتم هنا بالتتابع أي يلتقي هذا ثم ذاك وهكذا

مقابلة منظمة / حرة 
المقابلة المنظمة هي مقابلة يتم تحديد مسارها سلفا وبحيث يتشابه – مسارها – تماما بين كل المرشحين. أما المقابلة الحرة أو غير المنظمة فإن المسئول أو المسئولين يُسَيِّرونها حسب ما يتراءى لهم أثناء المقابلة. المقابلة الموجهة أو المنظمة تبدو أكثر عدلا لأن كل مرشح يتعرض لنفس الأسئلة، ولا يمكن لمرشح أن يجذب المسئول للحوار في النقاط التي يحبها المرشح أو يتميز فيها. المقابلة الحرة تتميز بالتفاعل مع الحوار فقد نحتاج أن نسأل مرشحا عن أمور لا نحتاج أن نسأل الآخرين عنها وقد تطرأ الحاجة لسؤال بناء على ما يقوله المرشح أثناء المقابلة. ولذلك فقد تكون المقابلة نصف منظمة (أو نصف موجهة) للجمع بين مميزات المقابلة المنظمة والمقابلة الحرة وهذا يعني أن يكون هناك تحديد عام لمسار المقابلة ولكن يكون هناك سماح ببعض التفاعل مع الحوار في حدود لا تخرج بالمقابلة عن الهيكل العام المحدد مسبقا.

في المقابلة نصف المنظمة يكون الإطار العام محددا بمعنى أن تكون هناك بنود أساسية للمقابلة محددة بزمن تقريبي فمثلا: الترحيب (2 دقيقة)، أسئلة خاصة بمعلومات غير واضحة في السيرة الذاتية (4 دقائق)، أسئلة فنية (12 دقيقة)، أسئلة خاصة بالسمات الشخصية (6 دقائق)، السماح للمرشح بطرح أسئلة (3 دقائق)، الختام ( 2 دقيقة). وفي هذه المقابلات يتم تحديد أسئلة واجبة الطرح لكل المرشحين وبعض الأسئلة التي قد تُطرح وقد لا تُطرح أي أن هناك قائمة بالأسئلة. وهذه الأسئلة يتم إعدادها بناء على وصف الوظيفة المطلوبة. ويتم كذلك تجهيز نموذج لكي يستخدمه كل مسئول لكتابة ملاحظاته وتقييمه لكل مهارة من المهارات المطلوبة. 



مقابلة سلوكية Behavioral Interview 
وهو أسلوب يعتمد على سؤال المرشح عن تصرفه في مواقف صعبة مرت عليه من قبل، ثم يقوم المسئول بمحاولة تقييم تصرف المرشح في ذلك الموقف. والفكرة هنا أن نستخدم سلوك وأداء الموظف السابق لتوقع أداءه في المستقبل. وهذا الأسلوب يعطينا معلومات أكثر تفصيلا عن المرشح، كما أنه يعطينا معلومات أكثر صدقا فلو سألت المرشح هل أنت صبور وحازم ومثابر فإنه قد يجيب بنعم وهو ليس كذلك، أما عندما تسأله عن موقف صعب تعرض له واحتاج أن يتخذ قرارا حازما أو يقنع غيره بأمر ما فإن الكذب هنا يكون أصعب، كما أن التفاصيل التي يرويها تبين مدى عمق هذه الصفات والمهارات عند المرشح.


مقابلة ظرفية (قياس القدرة على التصرف) Situational Interview 

وهو سؤال المرشح عن تصرفه لو تعرض لموقف محدد. وهذه الطريقة تستدعي تحضيرا جيدا لمواقف محددة وكذلك تحديدا لأسلوب التقييم. وهذه الطريقة تشبه السؤال عن مواقف حقيقية سابقة ولكننا هنا نفترض مواقف ونسأل المرشح عن تصرفه فيها، وهذه المواقف لابد أن تنبع من طبيعة الوظيفة واحتياجاتها. ومن أمثلة هذه الأسئلة: صف لي ماذا تفعل لو طلب منك مديرك أعمالا لا تقدر على أدائها؟ ماذا تفعل لو جاءك موظف يشكو من إدارة المؤسسة؟ ماذا تفعل لو وجدت أن مرؤوسيك لا يؤدون العمل بكفاءة؟ ماذا تفعل لإقناع الآخرين بفكرة جديدة؟ وهذه مجرد أمثلة بسيطة ولكن من المفضل أن يكون السؤال أكثر تحديدا مثل: أنت تعمل في وظيفة كذا وتريد أن تقترح أسلوبا للعمل هو كذا وكذا ومديرك اعترض قائلا كذا وزملائك يرون كذا، ماذا تفعل؟


مقابلة الإجهاد (الضغط) Stress Interview

وهي مقابلة يتم فيها تعريض المرشح لنوع من الضغط بهدف التعرف على قدرته على التعامل مع ضغوط العمل ومثال ذلك أن يتكلم معه المسئول بطريقة استفزازية، أو أن يدخل معه في حوار جدلي جدا، أو أن يتركه ينتظر المقابلة لفترة طويل، أو غير ذلك من التصرفات التي قد تثير أعصاب المرشح. وهذا الأسلوب له عيوب كثيرة منها أن المرشح قد يحكم على المؤسسة بناء على هذه المقابلة ويقرر ألا يقبل هذه الوظيفة، ومنها أن هذا قد يؤثر على المقابلة كلها بمعنى أنك قد تستثير المرشح في بداية المقابلة لتختبر تحمله ثم تبدأ في سؤاله عن بعض أمور العمل وخبراته السابقة فيؤثر توتر جو المقابلة على إجابات المرشح.

3. نصائح مفيده جدا للمرشح
*كن متوازنا بين الدعابة والجدية :*
*المقابلة الشخصية ليست فيلما كوميديا ستدخل لتشاهده أو لتكون أحد أبطاله لذا لا تكثر من الابتسامه أو الضحك بحد يجعلك تبدوا أبلها ً… ولست كذلك فى حاله وفاه أو حالة حرب يجب عليك أن تقطب جبينك وأنت تنظر إلى كل سؤال كنوع من الهجوم عليك قد وجه إليك ويجب عليك الرد عليه*
*فى إحدى المرات جاءنى أحد المتقدمين وقد فهم خطأ من الاعلان أن المطلوب مدير تسويق والاعلان كان عن شىء آخر ولما فهم الاعلان انتفخت أوداجه وصار كمن دخل ميدان حرب فظل يتأفف ويعظم من سيرته الشخصية وخرج من المقابلة وأقل ما طبع فى ذهنى أن هذا الشخص لا يصلح لا كمدير تسويق ولا كفراش لمكتب*
*وكان يمكنه أن يعرف تفاصيل الوظيفه من خلال سؤال السكرتير أو الشخص الذى قام بادخاله للمقابله فينسحب أو لما علم منى ما هى الوظيفة كان يمكنه بكل أدب أن يقدم نفسه بعبارت جيده ثم يعتذر أنه لن يكمل المقابله نظرا لأنها لا تناسبه وكنت سأكون مسرورا وممتنا له ولو فكرت فى مدير تسويق أو طلب منى أحد من أعرفه مدير تسويق لكنت سأرشح له هذا الشخص* 

*لا تقل كل ما عندك ولا تخفى ما يجب عليك قوله :*
*فى المقابلة الشخصية يتركز جلها (80% ) على الاستماع لك فأنت فارس هذه المقابله المغوار وعليك أن تحسن ضربات سيفك وإلا أخطأت الهدف*
*بعض المتقدمين للمقابله تغره الطيبة التى يظهرها القائم بالمقابله وهى طيبه مقصوده لخلق نوع من الآلفه لجعل المتقدم للوظيفه يقول كل ما عنده*
*أحد المتقدمين للوظيفه بدأت أسأله عن مهامه التى كان يقوم بها وأثناء حديثه سألته عن أعمال خارجيه كان يقوم بها لتساعده فى تحمل أعباءه الأسريه ومصروفاته وكيف يستطيع أن يوازن بين متطلباته الماديه وراتبه فى الغلاء الموجود وبدأ فى السرد بدأ يتحدث عن أنه كان يقوم فى وقت دوامه بأعمال خاصه به وكان يستغل بعض صلاحياته لتسهيل أعماله الخاصه وبعد أن سرد وسرد وفى نهايه المقابله جلس يُقسم لى أنه لن يعود لمثل هذا الأعمال ثم قال لى ” لست أدرى لم حكيت لك كل هذا وكان الأولى ألا أقوله ”*
*لذلك أخى الحبيب إن كنت قد ارتكبت حماقة فى حياتك السابقة وقد تبت منها وأقسمت ألا تعود إليها فمن الحماقه أن تتحدث بها …. وبعض المتقدمين للوظيفه يثرثر ويتحدث فى أشياء لا علاقه لها بما أتى من أجله وبعضهم يخرجك من موضع ليدخل فى آخر وكأننا فى متاهه وهو يحاول أن يخرجنا منها*
*“البراعه أن تقول ما تريد ليعضد نقاط قوتك ويؤكد على جدارتك بالوظيفه دون إسهاب أو تقتير “*

*تصرف بلباقه عند هذه الأسئلة :*

*» كم كان راتبك فى الوظيفة السابقة ؟ :*
*من الأسئلة التى تعتبر كعلامه فى طريق الاقتناع بك ( هناك علامات أخرى بالتأكيد)*
*عند سؤالك هذا السؤال عليك أن تسلك مسلكين إن كنت تخشى من ذكر راتبك :*
*المسلك الأول أن ترد السؤال مرة أخرى للسائل كأن تقول أعلم أن لديكم نظاما محمكا لسلم الرواتب وبالتأكيد لديكم أرقام مكتوبة سلفا فما الذى تقدمونه لمثل هذه الوظيفه فربما استجاب لك وبدأ فى سرد ما عنده فتخرج من هذا السؤال بإجابة تفيدك فى الاتفاق فيما بعد*
*فإذا أصر القائم بالوظيفة على الإجابه فلا سبيل أمامك إلا المسلك الثانى وهو أن تذكر له راتبك السابق ثم تضيفعلى ذلك الخبرات التى استفدتها فى وظيفتك السابقة والامكانات الجديدة التى لم تكن ساعه اتفاقك على هذ العرض قد اكتسبتها مما سيعزز من موقفك عند التفاوض على الراتب*

*» اذكر أهم ثلاثة نقاط قوة لديك ؟*
*أو يمكن أن يكون السؤال ” ما الذى ستقدمه للشركه عند انضمامك لها ”*
*فى هذا السؤال ركز على أفضل ثلاثه نقاط عندك تتوافق مع الوظيفه المتقدم لها فلا يعقل أن تتقدم لوظيفه مدير تسويق فتتحدث عن مهارتك فى اتقان الرسم على برنامج الأتوكاد*
*أو أن تتقدم إلى وظيفه محاسب فتتحدث عن مهارتك فى محاورة العملاء واقناعهم بل تحدث فى صلب ما يخدم وظيفتك وما لديك من مهارات تؤهلك للفوز بها*

*» اذكر ثلاث نقاط سلبيه فيك ؟*
*هذه من الأسئلة الرائعه التى تستطيع أن تحولها لتكسب بها نقاط تعزز من فرصه نجاحك فى المقابله*
*عند هذا السؤال لا تتحدث عن صفات أو مهارات تنقصك وهذه الصفات تخص الوظيفة التى أنت متقدم لها ويستحسن أن يكون حديثك فى هذه الفقره بالذات بعيدا عن كل ما يمت للعمل بصله*
*تحدث عن شىء فى حياتك استطعت أن تكتسبه على سبيل المثال تحدث عن أنك كنت تعانى من ضعف فى مهارة القراءه وبفضل مثابرتك واجتهادك استطعت أن تتغلب على ذلك وتتقن هذه المهاره وقد مكنت هذه المهاره منقراءه كثير من الكتب التى تتحدث عن هذه الوظيفة واستطعت أن تتعلم أشياء كثيره تخصها ويمكنك أن تضرب بعض الأمثلة على ذلك*

*» اذكر أحد المشكلات التى تعرضت لها وكيف قمت بحلها ؟*
*اجابة هذا السؤال تؤكد إما قدرتك على التعاطى مع المشكل ت واحتواء المواقف وبالتالى حسن التعامل مع العملاء أو عدم قدرتك على ذلك لذا جهز نفسك بمواقف حدثت لك واستطعت أن تحولها لمكاسب*

*» استعد للأمثلة التمثيلية :*
*المهن التى تحتاج إلى مقابلات أو مفاوضات يتم توجيه بعض الأسئلة لمعرفة قدرة الشخص على المحاورة والتفاوض والاقناع فيتم سؤاله عن تمثيل موقف زيارة لعميل وعرض المنتج عليه وكيف يرد على اعتراضات العميل وكيف ينهى معه صفقه ناجحه وهذه المهن كمندوب مبيعات ومشرف مبيعات ومدير مبيعات ومدير تسويق ومدير منتجات ومدير ماركة ومندوب دعايه ومسوق*

*4. علامات تدل على اختيارك :*

*هذه العلامات ربما تدل على أنه قد تم اختيارك للترشيح للمقابلة التالية إن كانت هناك مقابلات تاليه أو ترشيحك لنيل الوظيفه إن كانت تلك هى المقابلة الأخيره*
*» طول فترة المقابلة :*
*كلما طالت فترة المقابله كان ذلك مؤشرا على أن القائم بالمقابله قد اقتنع بمواصفات فيك ويريد أن يتأكد أكثر ويتعرف على جوانب أكثر فى شخصيتك ومواهبك وامكاناتك*
*وربما فى بعض الأحيان أعجبته بعض الصفات لكنه يخمن أن هناك أشياء خافيه ربما تكون سيئه فيك وهو يحاول أن يكتشفهافالشخص الغيرجدير بالمقابله فى معظم الأحيان يتم انهاء مقابلته خلال الخمس دقائق الأولى*

*» سؤالك عن راتبك فى الوظيفه السابقه :*
*فلعله اقتنع بك ويريد أن يعرف راتبك السابق ليقوم بحساب الراتب الذى سوف يعطى لك فإذا انتقل معك إلى المفاوضه حول الراتب المنتظر لك فى هذه الوظيفه فهذه علامه تأكيد*
*» حديثه لك عن بعض الخفايا فى وظيفتك الجديده :*
*كأن يحدثك عن مشكلات ستواجهها إذا تسلمت الوظيفه أو شرحه لأشياء عليك العمل على حلها فور استلامك للوظيفه*

*تذكر :*
*» صافح القائم بالمقابلة وقت دخولك وأنت مبتسم .*
*» لا تنظر بعينيك بعيدا بل اجعلها فى مستوى نظره “Eye Contact ” خلال المقابله .*
*» لا تكن خجولا ولا تكن متبجحا .*
*» تحلى بالثقة .*
*» لا تستجب لمحاولات استثارتك لتغضب .*

*5. بعد المقابلة الشخصية :*

*اتصل على الشخص القائم بالمقابلة الشخصية :*
*بعد المقابلة حاول أن تتصل على الشخص القائم بالمقابلة الشخصية لتشكره على إتاحته الفرصه لك واختيارك ضمن المرشحين للمقابله وأن تذكره بأنه حتى لو لم يقع عليك الاختيار لتشغل الوظيفه فإنك ستكون سعيدا بالتواصل معه فإن هذه المكالمه سيكون لها تأثير ايجابى فى تقييمك وحتى لو لم يتم اختيارك فقد كسبت صديقا ربما واتتك الفرصه للعمل معه فيما بعد أو رشحك لأحد أصدقائه*

*قيًم المقابلة*
*الناجحون لهم عادة يكتسبون بها ميزات جديده وهذه المكتسبات تأتى من تقييم أعمالهم وآدائهم فى كل مواقفهم التى يمرون بها فبهذه الصفة يتطورون ويحسنون من آدائهم ومن صفاتهم*
*ومن الأشياء المهمه أن تعلم أن المقابلة التى قمت بها ربما لا تكون الأخيرة فى كسب هذه الوظيفة وبالطبع لن تكون الأخيره فى حياتك حتى لو كسبت هذه الوظيفه ومن الجيد أن تعلم ما أحسنت فيه فى المقابلة وما أسأت التصرف فيه ثم اجتهد أن تعرف أسباب عدم نجاحك فى عرض هذه النقطه أو تلك واستحدث اسلوبا جديدا وطريقة جديده تعالج بها هذه النقاط فى المقابلات القادمه ولا مانع من أن تشرك معك أحد أصدقائك المقربين ليقيم معك المقابلة*

*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

منقول للفائدة ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

Welcome 7mada...

----------

